# deco soda collection



## madman (Dec 28, 2007)

deco sodas


----------



## madman (Dec 28, 2007)

acme bev co elyria oh, parfay toledo ohio just dug, chero cola knoxville ,nehi knoxville,double strength,electro pure beverages toledo oh.,gold canada dry ,


----------



## madman (Dec 28, 2007)

more


----------



## madman (Dec 28, 2007)

nehi columbus georgia, ace hy toledo ohio electro pure beverages,greens beverages toledo ohio,quality beverages detriot mich, wescola cincinatti oh.


----------



## madman (Dec 28, 2007)

more


----------



## madman (Dec 28, 2007)

ace hy toledo ohio retains the hy as for the previous its ground off because of a law suit with ne hi, mohr bros toledo ohio,parfay toledo different variant, biltmore club ashville durham, ski hi knoxville, orange crush bellmont ill


----------



## madman (Dec 28, 2007)

more


----------



## madman (Dec 28, 2007)

electro pure ace beverages toledo ohio, big boy detriot michigan, hi roller, electro pure beverages toledo ohio, nu grape dossins detroit mich, ace hy miller becker co. cleveland oh.


----------



## madman (Dec 28, 2007)

more


----------



## madman (Dec 28, 2007)

buckeye cleveland, royal hi indi indiana, kist toledo ohio, klees cleveland, the eilert brewing co. cleveland  woops number 4 ideal cleveland oh,


----------



## bubbas dad (Dec 28, 2007)

very nice group of bottles


----------



## madman (Dec 28, 2007)

hey john almost all were dug with a few exceptions


----------



## madman (Dec 28, 2007)

last shawnee oh. bev, wolverine detriot, gold bond


----------



## madman (Dec 28, 2007)

again


----------



## acls (Dec 29, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## idigjars (Dec 29, 2007)

Madman, what a great collection!  I like them alot.  Thanks for sharing the pics and please keep posting more pics.   Which one is your favorite?   Paul


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 29, 2007)

Deco sodas are probably going to be one of the big items in the future. They are just cool. I still see them all the time, fairly cheap and am always tempted to pick them up. Maybe i can justify it by getting my kid to collect them[] I need a plan.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 30, 2007)

Deco sodas will aways have a special place in my heart as they were the bottles that first started my interest in collecting.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow mike, great collection of decos man. They all look like they are in perfect condition. Man, I need to go digging with you.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## madman (Dec 30, 2007)

hey cap yea there all in good shape cant stand dings or cracks they get tossed ,thanks guys for the responses mike


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 30, 2007)

Let's see them on the wall or how ever you have them displayed. Nice I may add.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice photos and bottles madman - thanks for posting them - seeing those pics makes me appreciate my own decos a little more for sure.

 - Sam


----------



## Bottlebonkers (Oct 8, 2019)

*Royal Hi*

Hi, Interested in Royal Hi soda.  Still available? Thanks


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 8, 2019)

Bottlebonkers said:


> Hi, Interested in Royal Hi soda.  Still available? Thanks


Hey not sure if you noticed but this post is from 12 years ago...cheers man!


----------

